# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  يا أهل الأردن من يرفع لنا داووين الشاعر يوسف أبو هلالة المطبوعة

## أبو دجانة السوسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الإخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من  أهل الأردن  يتفضل مشكورا برفع  داووين الشاعر يوسف أبو هلالة المطبوعة في دار الضياء  رفع الله قدره.

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في موازين حسناتكم

----------


## أسامة أبوهلالة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هنا أخي الكريم تجد بعض القصائد للشاعر الدكتور يوسف محي الدين أبوهلالة

http://www.maan1.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=123

----------

